# Looking For Seiko 7546-6030 Or 603H Or 603F



## melfordpen (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello all I have joined this forum to help me on a mission which I have been on for nearly 20 years. I am not sure if I have already placed a wanted note on this forum, so please accept my apologise if I have duplicated my quest.

My dad gave me his Seiko Sports 100 model 7546-6030 (LT) when i was 11. I am now 37 and I lost this watch in the mersey river when I was 19.I have been trying to find one since and noticed a view threads mentioning this model.If there is anyone out there who can help, or who has one to sell me pls let me know. It is my dads 80th this year and I would love to get this for him.

I believe the 603h or 603F is the same watch with a different colour dial, which would also be welcomed.

Many thanks. Mel


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Mel,

Unfortunately I don't have the Seiko that you are looking for but you may find elitedealseeker useful.

This searches lots of watch forum sales posts for you and you will be able to see if anyone has them for sale. It's also worth setting up a saved search on eBay if you haven't already.

Hope that one turns up for you.

Carl


----------



## Taipan96 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Melfordpen,

I came across this thread last night as I was trying to learn a bit of history about the first watch I bought after finishing my A levels back in '79, also a Seiko 7456-603 LT. I hope I'm not too late but hese links may be of interest,

One for sale on e-bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-SEIKO-7546-Sports-100-S-S-Mens-Diver-Watch-w-Date-Day-/171006815498

Link for e-bay merchent http://myworld.ebay.com/fit99880?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link for one found in a flea market, worth chasing up, could be for sale http://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/weekends-haul-727336.html

Good luck with your quest, I'm sure you can nab one or the other,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd have a word with Woody77 on here if/when you can pm. Ian has an uncanny knack of turning up old Seiko's in top class order.


----------



## Taipan96 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Danoafc,

I'm unable to send pm's because I only joined yesterday. Can you kindly send a pm to melfordpen so he is aware his quest may shortly be at an end,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Richard

I didn't realise when I replied to the OP that this thread is 2 years old. It looks like Mel hasn't logged in here for the last 2 years, so I don't think any number of pm's would help!

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Taipan96 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Dan,

never mind - at least we tried,

cheers,

Richard


----------

